# acr 7.1 and acr 6.7 differences



## mikeelbon (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all

Would someone be able to give me a list of adjustments that will not be carried out using acr7.1 in lightoom4.1 and editing in Photoshop cs5 ac6.7.
I know that the new defringe tool/correction is not carried over. Is there anything else that is not carried over or done differently if you open a file that was editied in acr7.1 in cs5 with acr6.7?

I know that you can export the file and then open in cs5 but if the only thing that is done differently is the defringe (and I have not used the definge tool/correction) then is it ok to still use edit in cs5 or am I stuck with exporting and then opening in cs5?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 14, 2012)

Mike,

I've got exactly that combination, and when I send raw files to PS, I don't even get the option to render in LR. Evidently Adobe figure that ACR 6.7 and LR 7.1 are "close enough". It's possible that 6.7 has code that interprets LR7.1 defringeing. Or that it's a bug.

Anyway, defringe is the only LR 7.1 capability that I know of that might not match. Personally, I'd go for it.

Hal


----------



## mikeelbon (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Hal. Do you know off hand if the normal chromatic aberation is ok to use?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 14, 2012)

Mike,

Should be. If it mattered to me and I had a good example, I'd clear up the CA in LR and send the file to PS to see if the fix made it across.

Hal

p.s. I noticed that your profile reads Win XP and LR 4.1. It looks like you need to update your OS.


----------



## mikeelbon (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry, I have updated that.
Ok just done test and chromatic aberration is carried over. 
Can anyone else think of anything other than the defringe that might not be carried over (we know that defringe is not carried over)?

Mike


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 14, 2012)

I think that's it.  There was another bug where clarity added a tint to white tones, which was fixed in LR4.1, but it looks like that make it into the 6.7 final release too.


----------



## mikeelbon (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Hal and Victoria for your help, support and your precious time.
Mike


----------

